# A senior citizen who won't be voting for Bush



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

I am a senior citizen.

During the Clinton administration I had a secure, lucrative job with a cushy pension.

I took many vacations and had several vacation homes.

Since Bush took office, things have taken a turn for the worse.

I lost my job.

I lost my pension.

I lost my homes.

I lost my sons in that terrible Iraqi war.

I lost everything and was homeless.

When the authoriies found me living like an animal they had no sympathy. In fact they arrested me.

I will do anything to support John Kerry and get a democrat back in office.

Sincerely, Saddam Hussein


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey that was pretty good, now write one for osama too!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

MT, Spain is looking for some more winers like yourself, maybe you should look into a college transfer? I hear they are looking for someone to fudge the numbers for the oil for food scandal, you'd fit right in.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Hey that was pretty good, now write one for osama too!


his day is a comin.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Forget the guy who attacked us, you don't understand. This guy gassed the kurds, in 88 no less.


----------

